# Puppies ready from this breeder!



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello all,
Josy from Josymirmaltese.com (sorry I don't know how to put the link in..copy and paste?) has 2 females







with I think at least one CH parent and the other relative of Thriller.
Check out her website or call her. I talked to her long ago and she was very nice.







I just wasn't ready for my puppy then.
I have committed to another one and will update you all later.
I think a few people have one of Josy's puppies here!!!!
Happy Holidays, Lisa


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Hello all,
> Josy from Josymirmaltese.com (sorry I don't know how to put the link in..copy and paste?) has 2 females
> 
> 
> ...



Josy has nice dogs. I hope these little ones find homes with SM members.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=300708
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking too Faye..thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's her website for anyone interested.

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/

No puppy pictures, though.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> Here's her website for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.josymirmaltese.com/
> 
> No puppy pictures, though.[/B]


OHHH! what a cute puppy!!










> Here's her website for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.josymirmaltese.com/
> 
> No puppy pictures, though.[/B]


OHHH! what a cute puppy!!


----------

